# Bridgeport Mill on CraigsList



## jgedde (May 30, 2012)

I just found this on Craiglist.  Looks like a sweet deal at $1650.  I can't act on it myself just now...  My wife would shoot me!  That is unless someone is interested in my year old RF45 clone...
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/tls/2937229582.html

John


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 1, 2012)

my interest is in your rf45 why would you like to get rid of it?
I'm concidering cncing a new one  any input you might have?
problems ect
everyone praises them, then ends by saying but you know they are chinese
steve


----------

